# Die ultimative T 11 - Set Übericht



## Paradiso (16. Oktober 2010)

Im folgenden findet Ihr die komplette Ansicht von allen T 11 Sets von jeder Klasse. Es gibt zwar schon viele Threads,
aber dort sind immer nur ein paar Klassen-Sets vorhanden. Zudem könnt Ihr auch noch oben an der großen Umfrage teilnehmen.

Todesritter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Magier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Priester:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schamane:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Krieger:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Druide:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schurke:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hexenmeister:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Paladin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jäger:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skuffel (16. Oktober 2010)

*Mein armes Herz... 

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/166917-tier-11/*


----------



## Ciliu (16. Oktober 2010)

Blizzard kehrt back to the roots... 

Pala sieht schwul aus so wie es sich gehört <3<3


----------



## boonfish (16. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt haben wir 3 Threads mit exakt gleichem Inhalt.


----------



## numisel (16. Oktober 2010)

Der Todesritter und der Magier sehen einfach mal hammer aus. Wenn du das orange-rote Set bekommst als Mage und auch noch Feuermage bist (so wie ich  ) kommt das richtig geil!!
Und beim DK scheints auf die SKillung angepasst zu sein mit den Farben: rot für Blut, blau für Frost und grün für Unholy.

Die anderen Sets sehen zwar auch halbwegs gut aus, aber die beiden stechen einfach raus.


----------



## René93 (16. Oktober 2010)

Also ich weiss nich was Leute an dem Schurken so schlimm finden ich dachte auch im ersten moment: OHA? aber ich finde der sieht aus wie einer von denen in der Managruft (vergessen wie sie heissen) aber ich finde es passt eher als ein Magier der aussieht wie ein Hexenmeister :-D
Was ich als WoW Veteran gut finde ist, dass die Sets wieder dem Classic nähhern und das ist doch mal ein dicker Pluspunkt, einzige Ausnahme ist halt am meisten der Schurke. Aber der Paladin sieht sehhhhr komisch aus  aber gefällt mir alles, schön zu sehen!


----------



## Apuh (16. Oktober 2010)

Beim Jäger sieht's so aus, als wäre der Kopf in einer Falle...


----------



## n.bek. (16. Oktober 2010)

Dk sieht zwar gut aus aber erinnert mich zu stark an deathwing und da er so gesehen mit deathwing nicht direkt etwas zu tun hat, sondern eben eher Arthas find ich das irgendwie fehl am platz, also quasi sehr gut aber thema verfehlt.
mage... sieht auch gut aus, aber hätte ich eher dem hexer zugeordnet.
deswegen sag ich einfach mal, dass schamane am besten aussieht....


----------



## Apuh (16. Oktober 2010)

n.bek. schrieb:


> Dk sieht zwar gut aus aber erinnert mich zu stark an deathwing und da er so gesehen mit deathwing nicht direkt etwas zu tun hat, sondern eben eher Arthas find ich das irgendwie fehl am platz, also quasi sehr gut aber thema verfehlt.
> mage... sieht auch gut aus, aber hätte ich eher dem hexer zugeordnet.
> deswegen sag ich einfach mal, dass schamane am besten aussieht....




Das blaue Dk Set sieht eher nach Lichking aus und das rote/orange Set sieht eher nach Deathwing aus, das grüne sieht eher nach Dudu oder Jäger aus...


----------



## PiaMarie (16. Oktober 2010)

Apuh schrieb:


> Das blaue Dk Set sieht eher nach Lichking aus und das rote/orange Set sieht eher nach Deathwing aus, das grüne sieht eher nach Dudu oder Jäger aus...



hehe bgeim Dk Kopf muss ich so laut lachen und ans essen denken...Am betsen gefällt nmir das magierset...

Aber grausig das man beim jäger oder druidenset, alles in menschliche modelle packt...Würde der Jäger z.b im Nachtelfen oder tauren modell angezotgen werden würds vielleicht was her machen^^


----------



## Snagard (16. Oktober 2010)

naja also pala is ja abartig ^^ genauso wie hexer -.-
druide is eig übelst geil nur am mensch siehts einfach sch** aus am tauren von der seite is super

todesritter find ich aber ... naja die farben sind assi todesritter is für mich schwarz + (eisblau , lila , rot) wobei schwarz grundfarbe sein sollte 
des set sieht aus wie n kasperltheater ...

jäger sieht gut aus .. nur .. wieder mensch ( was sieht an denen nich sch** aus ...)

schami ( da erinnern mich die schultern ans schurken t 5 ^^) geht in ordnung

schurke -.- geht garnich

priester ... ja geht so nur des horn nach oben am helm is ned so mein fall

krieger is in ordnung nur bissl farbig^^

mages HAMMERGEIL /vote for hexer kriegt des ^^


edit sagt : jäger = saw XD iwann schnappts auf ^^


edit 2 : hat wer iwo was wo man die modelle wechseln kann in verschiedene rassen ?


----------



## Kiefa (16. Oktober 2010)

also als 1. magierset sieht ÜBELST GEIL aus. aber um punkt 3 zu beantworten passt nichso zum mage sondern is eher das hexerset somit kommen wir gleich zum 4. punkt MEIN HEXER WILL DAS MAGIER SET!!!!!

und am schlimmsten hats mal wieder unsre holytunten erwischt die palas. XD


----------



## Mjôy (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich schäme mich richtig für den Hexer Kopf der sieht aus wie nen Lappen der einfach über den Kopf geworfen wurde mit zwei krummen Metallstacheln ich spiel selber Hexer und würde diesen Kopf niemals anzeigen lassen


----------



## Shelung (16. Oktober 2010)

Also das JÄGER set ist TOP


Klar einer mag einen murloc nicht aber abgesehen davon das es cool aussieht gibt es einen guten grund dafür.

1(der wichtigste). 	Es sieht aus wie von tieren so wie die classic sets. Und ein Jäger brauch sets die aussehen als hätte man tieren die haut abgezogen .



einen Minus habe ich allerdings. Dieses ganze glitzer, glänz leuchte krahm geht mir langsam auf den nerv.

Klar das ein mage,shami, hexer oder co set leuchten darf. Vor allem paladine xD.


Aber ein schurken, Jäger set doch nicht. Auch kein druiden set muss leuchten.


----------



## Shaila (16. Oktober 2010)

Richtig geile Sets, endlich mal wieder eine gute Leistung seit langer Zeit von Blizzard in Sachen T Sets. Richtig gut, am Geilsten sieht ja wohl die Todesritterrüstung aus. Aber Jäger bin ich auch zufrieden mit.

Haben wir jetzt Blubbs auf den Schultern ?


----------



## MrBlaki (16. Oktober 2010)

Todesritter <3
Gott mein Herz, es schaut halt so derbe gut aus!
Nur den Helm werde ich ausblenden, da mir das der "Kronen"artige Teil nicht zu sagt.


----------



## fl01 (16. Oktober 2010)

Blizzard hats geschafft, die Sets wieder richtig geil zumachen!


----------



## lokker (16. Oktober 2010)

also ich finde das die sets im allgemeinen nicht so besonders sind. Hässlich sind sie zwar nicht, aber mit fehlt da irgendwie der Bezug zur Klasse. Z.B. das man beim Druiden irgendwie mehr das Thema Natur oder so in die Rüstungen miteinbezieht. 
Ich hoffe nur das es nicht wieder non-set Teile gibt die genauso aussehen nur in anderer Farbe.


----------



## fl01 (16. Oktober 2010)

Das Set vom Schami ist einfach nur Hammer


----------



## Annovella (16. Oktober 2010)

Finde DK und Mage sehen übelst geil aus, neidisch bin ich auf nichts, da ich fast jede Klasse sowieso auf 80 habe.
Finde das Druidenset nicht passend, da es eher nach einem Priester ausschaut(zumindest das Silberne)


----------



## Mograin (16. Oktober 2010)

Das Magierset sieht so aus wenn Ragnaros sich in menschenform erwandlen könnte und es passt supergut zu auf feuer geskillte magier^^


----------



## Dropz (16. Oktober 2010)

ich bin druide und finde das druiden set auch am besten 

aber wieso zur hölle ht der rogue nen turban?


----------



## oens (16. Oktober 2010)

am besten gefällt mir der mage...auch wenn das set optisch mehr zum warlock passt (ich bin da wohl der selben meinung wie die meisten hier)
was mir allerdings so ein wenig schleierhaft bleiben wird ist warum der druide so ein paar flügel an den schultern hat (oder sieht das nur für mich nach flügeln aus?)...würde meiner meinung nach eher zum priester oder auch pala passen O_o


----------



## Harry Balls (16. Oktober 2010)

Schurke:
Hab nix gegen ein orientalisch- angehauchtes Schurkenset, was etwas nach Assassine aussieht aber dann bitte in hübsch. Und die ganzen Lichteffekte (die für einen Schurken ja extrem vorteilhaft sind^^) sind auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.

Schamane:
Zum Schamanenset kann ich nur sagen, dass es wohl kaum RP-Wert hat. Es sieht einfach nicht nach Schamane aus. Die Geilsten Schamanenteile ever gab es in Zul'Aman. Nix kann die dortigen items in Sachen "passt zur Klasse" schlagen. 

Magier:
Sieht meiner Meinung etwas zu sehr nach Warlock aus und etwas schmucklos.

Jäger:
Find ich persönlich sehr geil^^.

Paladin:
Hätte etwas mehr in Richtung "normale Ritterrüstung" gehen können. So stelle ich mir den Paladin nicht vor.

Hexenmeister:
Find ich supi und freu mich schon drauf, es zu verdienen. Die Schultern sind jetzt nicht mit Individualität gesegnet aber sind ganz ok.

Todesritter:
Hammer^^ Diablo 3 lässt grüßen 

Priester:
Sieht jetzt nicht nach dem typischen Pfarrer aus. Ähnelt auf dem ersten Blick etwas einer undefinierten Meerespflanze.^^

Druide: 
Ist schon etwas klassen-typischer. Passt meiner Meinung nach gut zum Druiden. Federn hat er, weils ne Natur-Klasse ist, wie der Schamane . Und ne Eule hat ja auch Federn 

Krieger:
Auch nicht gerade gerade die Verkörperung meiner Vorstellung eines Kriegers aber von den Texturen etc gut gelungen.

An Menschen sehen die sets eh alle doof aus. Ist zwar doof zu sagen, aber Menschen haben einfach eine hässliche Figur  An Untoten und Trollen würden die meisten Sets viel besser wirken.
Im große und Ganzen ein guter Schritt nach vorne. Wichtiger ist mir nur, wie die PvP sets aussehen


----------



## Gias (16. Oktober 2010)

Noch jemand gedacht "Was macht da der Weinachtsmann" ? (beim Betrachten der Überschrift angeblich Schurke)


----------



## Flowersun (16. Oktober 2010)

Priester rules  

Liebe es toootal  

Bestes was ich je gesehen hab


----------



## Sicksaw (16. Oktober 2010)

Schurke erinnert ein wenig an die NPC`s vom Konsortium muss aber noch weiter ausgearbeitet werden


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Oktober 2010)

Wow, die sehen echt gut aus. Bei Wotlk haben mir viele gar nicht gefallen, ja manche sahen einfach nur grottig aus. Hier ist aber eine klare Steigerung erkennbar, die sehen endlich wieder richtig gut aus.


----------



## Krezton (17. Oktober 2010)

Sind die Gürtel/Schuhe eigentlich nur so dazu genommen oder gibt es auch wieder (endlich) Armschienen/Schuhe/Gürtel usw zum t11 ?Achja und ich find Magier und Todesritter sind die klaren gewinner in Sachen t11 wobei mich das erste Todesritter Set an Deathwing erinert findet ihr nicht ?


----------



## Paradiso (17. Oktober 2010)

Krezton schrieb:


> Sind die Gürtel/Schuhe eigentlich nur so dazu genommen oder gibt es auch wieder (endlich) Armschienen/Schuhe/Gürtel usw zum t11 ?Achja und ich find Magier und Todesritter sind die klaren gewinner in Sachen t11 wobei mich das erste Todesritter Set an Deathwing erinert findet ihr nicht ?


Da es zu 99.99% so sein wird, dass in den Raids nur Teile droppen, die den T-Set-Style haben, wird es auch passende Gürtel und Schuhe geben.


----------



## hardrain86 (17. Oktober 2010)

also ich muß sagen das set vom hexer finde ihc so lasch ist nicht genug schimmer dran 
keine extras da müßte noch ein upgrade her.
das vom pala ist gar nicht so schlimm weiß nicht was ihr habt....
endlich mal kein kleid als dd oder tank an des hat so genervt als heal hätte es mal gepasst aber dd und tank???
das vom jäger und dk find eich am geilsten^^gz an die grafiker^^


----------



## hardrain86 (17. Oktober 2010)

ich muß dazu noch sagen das die bc sets wesentlich besser waren alle sets waren unterschiedlich und das ist schade das es 
NUR noch von den farben her unterscheiden!nicht merh vom style!naja diese vorstellungen bleiben wünsche oder auch träume...


----------



## Selor (17. Oktober 2010)

also mage past überhauptnicht das errinnert an he-man (skeletor) genauso der Dk zwar past es zur klasse siht aber sch%@#§ aus.
schamane is winner da er wenigstens so wie früher stilisch aussiht


----------



## Grongrimm (17. Oktober 2010)

Warum gefällt den meisten das schurken set nicht??

Ist mal was neues!

Nunja aber ich als schamane finde das shamy set... ich sag mal mager.

Mfg groni


----------



## heiduei (17. Oktober 2010)

so viel zum Thema , "paladin ist der liebling von Blizzard ! rofl0XXOR !"


----------



## MasterXoX (17. Oktober 2010)

René93 schrieb:


> Also ich weiss nich was Leute an dem Schurken so schlimm finden ich dachte auch im ersten moment: OHA? aber ich finde der sieht aus wie einer von denen in der Managruft (vergessen wie sie heissen) aber ich finde es passt eher als ein Magier der aussieht wie ein Hexenmeister :-D
> Was ich als WoW Veteran gut finde ist, dass die Sets wieder dem Classic nähhern und das ist doch mal ein dicker Pluspunkt, einzige Ausnahme ist halt am meisten der Schurke. Aber der Paladin sieht sehhhhr komisch aus  aber gefällt mir alles, schön zu sehen!




Du meinst die Viecher vom Konsortium.


----------



## Wadilo (17. Oktober 2010)

also, mich stört, das beim Hexer wieder so ein arkanes Leuchten auf der Rüssi is, was Blizz ja eigtlich mit T10 schön entfernt hatte. Was hatt ein Hexer bitte schön mit arkanen Kräften zu tun? Sieht irgendwie blöd aus das Set.


----------



## Curry88 (17. Oktober 2010)

des mage is ja mal übelst geil!!!


----------



## boonfish (17. Oktober 2010)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/172487-tier-11-sets-update1010/


----------



## Barkyo (17. Oktober 2010)

ich find ja das schamanen set sieht mehr nach pvp als nach pve aus =S
keine großen, stylischen schultern  und allgemein weniger farbenfrohheit ^^


----------



## cingee (17. Oktober 2010)

*also meinung zu denn t sets

Todesritter: Also einfach nur GEIIIIL Jedes einzelne!!
Magier: Auch affengeil... nur finde ich passt es eher zum hexer.
Schamane:Sieht bissen zu schurkig aus aber denoch gut.
Jäger: -.- die wollen uns doch ver**** so nach dem motto ja wir haben keine zeit mehr gibt dem jäger paar glitzer kugeln auf die schultern und rein damit.
Krieger:Passt und sieht edel aus.
Schurke:Also der helm ist einwenig fail und hat mehr was von magier... vom aussehen aber schön.
Hexer:Passt aber könnte einwenig besser sein .
Paladin:Errinert mich irgendwie an donald duck. währe das nicht so enten mässig würds mir gefallen.
Priester:Sieht nice aus aber würde dem magier eher stehen.
Druide:Passt und wohl das erste dudu t set was auch noch richtig nice aussieht^^

Also der klare sieger vom voting und auch in meinen augen ist das todesritter set... es passt perfekt zum dk und sieht RICHTIG Sexy aus *


----------



## Müsst ihrs wissen? (17. Oktober 2010)

Also:

Dk Nicht übel
Warri . Passt Genial  Mal endlich so ein Molton core artiger Style . Passt vom aussehen her auf das angepasste Thema von der Zerstörung ^^ sie ist ja nicht so symetrich wie andere z.b t9^^
Druide : Epicfail . sieht nach Priester aus
Schurke : Naja wenn er so im Stealth Nich auffällt alles gut 
Paladin : Endlich , Pala hat sich das Schwulste outfit regelrecht verdient mit dem Feigen gebubble + Ruhestein ( Was auch ein ende hat )


----------



## Shaft13 (17. Oktober 2010)

Frage mich,warum Blizzard nur so viele schwachsinnige ,völlig übertrieben Rüstungsets macht,die nicht beeindrucken, sondern indem man sich schämen muss so rumzulaufen?Schultern sind oftmals völligst übertrieben und machen oftmals die ganze Rüstung zu einer Karikatur. Warum nichtmal wieder relativ normale Rüstungen.Ob es Blizzard glaubt oder nicht, da kann man optisch wunderbare machen, auch ohne 2 Meter breite und hoch Schultern.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (17. Oktober 2010)

Also Krieger, gerade das rechte (rote), sieht toll aus! Hoffe das setzt sich durch, weil es sieht sehr aus wie der ganzkörperanzug bei "Crysis", ich freu mich drauf  und Druiden konnten ja gegenüber dem T10 nur gewinnen, wie Schurken auch (waren meiner meinung nach die hässlichsten T10 Ausführungen, die beiden). Ich gönns allen, ich find die sets toll! <3

LG

Drago


----------



## Liangdar (17. Oktober 2010)

also ich find des rot/schwarze pala set eig gar ned sooo schlimm, nur der helm is kacke. Denke das es ziemlich geil aussehen wird an meinem blutelf ohne den helm.


----------



## Leo-dsh (17. Oktober 2010)

Todesritter: Ist zu bunt. Die Farben müssten dunkler sein... dieses knallbunte passt nicht.
Magier: Will ich für meine Hexe haben!!!  Sieht hammer geil aus, aber nur für die Hexer 

Schamane: Gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut.

Jäger: Den Murlockopf find ich cool, ansonsten irgendwie zu bunt und blinky

Krieger: Diese Schuppen an der Rüstung gefallen mir nicht so, die Kristalle jedoch ganz gut.

Schurke: Zu viel glänzendes Zeug... und was soll dieser Turban??

Hexer: Ultrahässlich! Das Oberteil nur ein hässlicher Fetzen und was soll dieser Kopf? Total unförmig und wie eine Henkerhaube mit krummen Stacheln... und ich hab mich so auf meine Hexe gefreut  

Paladin: FAIL! ^^ nur das rote geht so... sonst total schwul xD

Priester: Priester mit Tauchglocke und Unterwasserbeleuchtung an den Schultern, wohl schon für Vash'jir ausgerüstet xD die Farben sind gut. 

Druide: Farben passen null zum Druiden, eher zum Priester. Und diese Adlerflügel sind komisch. Etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber ich spiel eh nen Bärchen ^^ dann seh ichs nicht.



Sieger ist wohl klar der Magier (der eigentlich ein Hexer ist *hust*)... ansonsten sind die Farben teilweise zu bunt und klassenunpassend.


----------



## Aske333 (18. Oktober 2010)

Die Sets sehen allesamt peinlich aus :-). Erinnert mich an Jäger T0.


----------



## Atraz (18. Oktober 2010)

Vom Aussehen sind sie alle schrecklick...


----------



## Serodian (18. Oktober 2010)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wow, die sehen echt gut aus. Bei Wotlk haben mir viele gar nicht gefallen, ja manche sahen einfach nur grottig aus. Hier ist aber eine klare Steigerung erkennbar, die sehen endlich wieder richtig gut aus.



Ne Steigerung zu WotLk ist auch nicht wirklich schwer


----------



## Fremder123 (18. Oktober 2010)

Serodian schrieb:


> Ne Steigerung zu WotLk ist auch nicht wirklich schwer


Also ich muss ehrlich sagen, für meinen persönlichen Geschmack ist das T 10 des Paladins das bisher gelungenste aller Sets - ja, sogar noch vor dem legendären T 2-Style, da die flammenden Schultern echt was her machen. Generell finde ich das aktuelle T 10 klassenübergreifend sehr gelungen, es ist also nicht alles schlecht in WotLK (aber letzten Endes Geschmackssache). Gerade gegenüber T 9, dessen Einheitslook ist an Langweiligkeit ja kaum zu überbieten.

Das T 11 des Palas hingegen ist - nun ja, nicht so der Bringer. Von mir aus könnten sie den Stil mit den "Plattengewändern" gern beibehalten, die Sets sind bezeichnenderweise ja auch die gelungensten (T 2, T 8, T 10). Mal schauen wie das Ganze dann live aussieht. Der große Gewinner dürfte aber unumstritten der Magier sein, der im "Hexer-Style" eine große Show bieten kann.^^


----------



## Grobolus (18. Oktober 2010)

Priester: Ich finde, die Rüstung ist zu stark aufgetragen ;-( Ich spiele Mainchar eine Holy-Priesterin und finde, mit den Schultern sollte sie eigentlich in einer Raidinstanz nach dem 2. Boss mit Rückenproblemen umfallen ;-( Manchmal ist weniger mehr, und ich finde vor allem bei Stoff kann man doch mal auf Schultern verzichten, die größer sind als der Kopf des Charakters. 

DK und Magier sind echt sehr gut gelungen (ok, teile auch die Meinung, noch besser wäre das Mage-Set für den Hexer, aber naja, sieht einfach gut aus)

Beim Jäger musste ich auch zwangsläufig an SAW denken. Danach dachte ich, wo dropt der Helm? Bei den "Murloc der Nachtaugen" im Sumpfland?


----------



## Alpax (18. Oktober 2010)

DK: Hammer .. 
Magier: Auch sehr geil
Schurke: mir gefällts 
Schami: Naja .. nicht so wirklich 
Krieger: Jo .. kann man lassen
Paladin: rofl
Hexer: fail ... also zumindest der Kopf
Druide: für mich der größte Fail überhaupt ... wies NUR kacke is ^^
Jäger: jo .. auch ganz ok
Priester: Naja... auch net übel


----------



## MasterCrain (18. Oktober 2010)

Magier ist nice
Priester sieht zu sehr nach Platte aus
Jäger find ich stark, der Helm is geil was gar net was ihr habt.
Nur der Schamane tut mir weh find das set so hässlich -.-


----------



## BigBooster007 (20. Oktober 2010)

wenn die den schurken wirklich sooooo implementieren ... hör ich auf mit wow ...


----------



## Nachtwolf (22. Oktober 2010)

Shelung schrieb:


> Und ein Jäger brauch sets die aussehen als hätte man tieren die haut abgezogen .



Die Logik entzieht sich mir. Greenpeace stattet sich auch nicht mit Lederpelzen aus...


----------



## Rußler (22. Oktober 2010)

PALADIN HELMET LOOKS LIKE SON'GOKU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DenniBoy16 (22. Oktober 2010)

also ... ich finde der dk hat das stylischste set ... es passt zu der klasse (ich dachte mir wenn es animiert ist fließt lava aus den schultern xD)

den schlimmsten griff haben die jäger ... mal erlich es sieht mal so richtig nach kataklysmus aus

und das set der schurken sieht eher nach 1001 nacht aus statt wie n ninja ... ich wete schurken fliegen bei "azeroths next topmodel" als erstes raus und flennen weil sie so schlechte kleidung gehabt haben 

(nicht sauer sein schurken ... bisschen ironie muss ja sein^^) 



edit: aber eines muss man blizz lassen ... sie ham sich wieder verbessert ... man kann wieder an der rüstung erkennen was dein gegenüber geskillt ist


----------



## Sunyo (22. Oktober 2010)

Bin insgesamt zufrieden mit dem Aussehen der Sets.
Ich finde, man muss einigermaßen erkennen, um welche Klasse es sich handelt, wenn man das Set sieht. Und das ist in jedem Fall gelungen.
Das Aussehen an sich ist mir nicht so wichtig, wie gesagt: Für mich zählt, ob das Set zu Klasse passt.


----------



## steakpfanne (22. Oktober 2010)

Gebt das MagierSet den Hexern


----------



## MaxPayne22 (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde eigentlich alle Sets von T11 nicht besonders schön, höchstens die Plattenträger haben coole Rüstungen.

Das zukünftige Set von meinem Hexer ist der totale Horror  
Warum nur muss es im Batmanstyle sein? :'(


----------



## General Rhino (22. Oktober 2010)

T11 vom magier schaut ja mal sowas von geil aus D =)


----------



## Shendria (22. Oktober 2010)

Jedes Mal wenn ich das Pala T11 seh, muss ich an nen Kakadu denken.... ^^


----------



## HDMagosh (22. Oktober 2010)

ohne scheiss die sets sehn voll scheisse aus


----------



## Lovac (22. Oktober 2010)

DK und WL sieht nicht schlecht aus. Aber ist mir alles persönlich zu Bunt!


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (22. Oktober 2010)

Dk: Find ich einfach nur geil, freu mich schon darauf.
Magier: Genauso wie beim Dk, aber der Helm passt eher zum Hexer.
Priester: Die Schultern sind ein wenig zu groß geraten aber ansonsten finde ich es ganz schön.
Schami: Fail.
Krieger: Ist so ziemlich das schlimmste Set geworden meiner Meinung nach, einfach nur grottenhässlich.
Dudu: Naja, die Arme sind etwas nackich, aber ansonsten ganz schön 
Schurke: Die Hose ist etwas komisch, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das Set mit Umhang und Wappenrock echt nice aussieht.
Hexenmeister: .. Fail
Pala: Für nen Pala etwas zu .. steinig :b Das könnt etwas mehr leuchten. xD
Jäger: Sehr nice, gefällt mir.


----------



## LoveThisGame (24. Oktober 2010)

DK top großes lob an die designer
MAGE siehe oben
PRIEST hatte eigentlich nicht vor ne taucherglocke oder nen weltraumhelm aufzusetzten 
SCHAMI nehme an das das grüne das restro set is sieht ganz gut aus das andere gefällt mir farblich nicht so schultern top aber helm hallo blizz is da das budget ausgegeangen -.-
WARRI nix besonderes aber ok helm gefällt mir am besten vom ganzen set
DUDU sehr schön besonders die flügel schultern
ROGUE das schlechteste von allen meiner meinung nach
HEXER und wieder mega absolut zur klasse passend und hammer geil
PALA durchaus ansehlich
HUNTER sieht bisschen nach eishockey torhüter und weihnachtsbaum aus


----------



## DarkØm3n (24. Oktober 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Und beim DK scheints auf die SKillung angepasst zu sein mit den Farben: rot für Blut, blau für Frost und grün für Unholy.



Wenn dem so wäre...hätte der Hexer mit Cata 4 Talentbäume


----------



## Sajrana (10. November 2010)

echt nice ^^


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (10. November 2010)

Also ich find die Sets eigentlich fast alle ziemlich gut. :> Meine Jägerin erinnert mich dann zwar etwas an Links Zora-Rüstung aus Twilight Princes, aber naja.  Am besten finde ich aber Priester. Es ist blau, es hat leucht Effekte und..... määäääähhh. xD Ich mags jedenfalls. >:3
Allerdings verstehe ich nicht, warum alle finden, dass das Schurkenset nicht passt. Ich bin zwar nicht in der Beta, aber gibt es nicht ein Gebiet, lass mich nicht lügen aber Tol'vir oder so?, das ziemlich orientalisch angehaucht ist? Und wenn wir uns an Ali Baba und die 40 Räuber erinnern, wie sahen da die guten orientalischen Räuber aus? Hmmm?? Klingelts?


----------



## Awesome83 (11. November 2010)

Ich finde Magier und Todesritter am gelungensten waehrend mir das Krieger Set so ueberhaupt nicht zusagt.

Das Schurken Set wuerde auch viel besser aussehen bzw. besser wirken, wenn es nicht so leuchten wuerde... das passt einfach nicht


----------



## k4ho (11. November 2010)

also die flügel vom druiden sehen mal einfach sch**ße aus
gott sei dank bin ich full feral und das ganze braucht mich dann net emhr zu jucken :-)


----------



## Redrak (11. November 2010)

Jetzt würde mich mal interessieren wie das mit den Farben ist ist das wirklich wie hier schon einige vermuten an die Skillung angepasst,kann man die Farben selber auswählen oder istdas wieder wie mit den Belobigungsabzeichen das man also etwas braucht womit man den Gegenstand verbessern und damit auch die Farbe ändern kann?

Also ich finde übrigens das Priester Set total Fail,vor allem wegen diesen überdimensionlaen Schultern,das Schurkenset sieht auch nicht so toll aus und das Schami Set find ich etwas zu schlicht.

Meine Favoriten sind das Dk-Set (freu ich mich schon drauf) und das Mage-Set.


----------



## White_Sky (11. November 2010)

Der Schurke sieht sowas von Scheiße aus!
Die blaue Druidenrüstung ist auch Müll, sonst okay.
Todesritter sieht aber richtig geil aus!
Paladin ist okay. 
Magier hätte besser zum Hexer gepasst.
Hexer sieht mehr nach einen Todesritter aus.
Schamane ist dämlich.
Jäger ist okay.
Krieger ..hm.. naja. Sieht ein wenig nach Schamane aus.
Priester hmm.. Die Kopfbedeckung ist grausam und die Schultern sind zu breit. Die Rüstung allein ist mir zu dunkel. Eher schlecht. Passt nicht.


----------



## Sternenmacht (12. November 2010)

Ich selber spiele einen Priester, Magier, Jäger und Druide.

Priester t11 finde ich von allem am grausamsten, schlimmsten und schrecklichsten.
Ist wirklich eine Qual fürs Auge.

Magier. Meine kleine Magierin hat grade Lvl 73, trägt also das aktuelle t10 nicht.
Freu mich aber aufs Kommende, da es mir gut gefällt.

Jäger. Am Anfang fand ich es mehr als nur Schrecklich.
Jetzt gefällt es mir sogar.  Der Helm, naja mal gucken, aber der Rest hat was.

Druide ist mein absoluter Favourit. Ich mag die Flügel! 


Schurke: Gefällt mir sehr gut.
Die Schultern sind toll.

Hexe: Ohne den Helm richtig toll. Und den kann man ja zum Glück ausblenden.

Schamane: Eher enttäuschend. Da fand ich t10, vorallem hero, erheblich schöner.

Dk: Erträglich.

Pala: Erinnert mich irgendwie an Geflügel. Bin froh, dass mir das in Ermangelung eines Paladins erspart bleibt.

Krieger. Hmmm.... neee. Muss nicht sein.


Gibt also klare Gewinner und Verlierer für mich. Immerhin sind drei von meinen Chars für mich in Ordnung.
Leider einer mehr als ein Verlierer.^^


Edit sagt Buchstabendreher.


----------



## Darknoreia (17. November 2010)

Das Mage und das DK Set finde ich am schönsten


----------

